# Custom made bear-proof dryboxes



## birdman83 (Apr 30, 2009)

A buddy of mine is making custom made bear-proof dryboxes. If you boat in bear country, then these boxes are for you. Even if you do not boat in bear country, you can still get these great boxes made to any size you need. Check out the link below and watch a 1000 pound Grizzly bear try his best to get into the drybox. Notice when the bear submerges the box in an attempt to equalize the pressure with no avail. The website is madcowmetalworks.com.

YouTube - ‪1000 lb grizzly vs mad cow‬‏.


----------

